# Angelina Jolie's Beauty Overrated



## chocolategoddes (Feb 9, 2009)

What do you think?

I've gotten into quite a few discussions about whether or not Angelina Jolie is really "THAT" gorgeous. Some people say she has one of the most beautiful faces that ever existed while others say it's nothing that special or that she's even quite ugly.

*In your opinion, is her beauty overrated?*


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes. Without a doubt. Me and my fiance can't stand how much she gets gassed. Don't get me wrong I am not saying she isn't beautiful. I think the media is so stuck on thinking that only famous women are gorgeous. For example that top 100 most beautiful women crap they do every year, how the hell do they know those are the only gorgeous women. I've seen plently of gorgeous women even here on specktra, or simply walking down the street who are just as beautiful if not even more then all these celebrities.


----------



## mochabean (Feb 10, 2009)

I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder. For me, I think Angelina Jolie is very beautiful. Do I think she is the most beautiful in the world??? I don't think so. I can name many other actresses in other countries who I think are more beautiful, especially Filipino/Middle Eastern/Indian actors. But I prefer her younger years when she wasn't so skinny as she is now. But she's still beautiful to me. And I think she's aging well. But some of my friends say she is ugly and don't get the appeal. So it depends, I guess what your definition of beauty is and if it holds up to your own mold of what beauty is.


----------



## shootout (Feb 10, 2009)

I think she's gorgeous, but totally overrated.
And c'mon, her lips are not that sexy. Seriously, I've seen bigger, sexier lips than hers.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 10, 2009)

People make a big deal about her lips, but I think her eyes and strong bone structure are much more stunning.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 10, 2009)

No, not really. I think she is pretty, but I do find her overrated. I think her reputation of being a wild child turned sexy humanitarian is part of the reason why people regard her as so beautiful.

I think she also has great people working for us, telling us that she is beautiful


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 10, 2009)

Because of my preferences, I think that Angelina Jolie is beautiful. But it's not just about her appearance but who she is all together. What a person does affects how I view them physically, to an extent. Her beauty combined with the fact that she's sort of creepy and bad ass, yet really motherly; and the fact that she does a lot of work to help people, it all really makes her look incredible to me. Do I think she's the best actress? No. Do I think she is the single most beautiful woman ever? No. But she's just pretty freaking awesome all around.


----------



## Rancas (Feb 10, 2009)

I think she's drop dead gorgeous in the face. She doesn't have the best bod of any actress out there though.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Because of my preferences, I think that Angelina Jolie is beautiful. But it's not just about her appearance but who she is all together. What a person does affects how I view them physically, to an extent. Her beauty combined with the fact that she's sort of creepy and bad ass, yet really motherly; and the fact that she does a lot of work to help people, it all really makes her look incredible to me. Do I think she's the best actress? No. Do I think she is the single most beautiful woman ever? No. But she's just pretty freaking awesome all around._

 
I completely agree with you and since you said it I don't have to.  It's the total package that people find attractive.

I do think, though, that she's not as attractive as she once was.  I don't know if it's all those kids or what but she's lost some of her lustre, the same with Brad.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 10, 2009)

i honestly do not find her attractive. Her lips are weird and wrinkly. All of her features are so exaggerated. I think she somewhat resembles a comic book character; super high cheek bones, huge lips, cat like eyes, rail thin with big boobs. It's not attractive to me.
Furthur more, she irks me. There's something so calculating and manipulating about her. Plus she's a notorious husband stealer (and im not just talking about Brad Pitt). And i hate how i can;t go freaking anywhere without hearing about "Angie". She makes me crazy!!!!

So, in other words, to me, she is ugly.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think she's very pretty and unique but yes, she is absolutely overrated!


----------



## shootout (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i honestly do not find her attractive. Her lips are weird and wrinkly. All of her features are so exaggerated. I think she somewhat resembles a comic book character; super high cheek bones, huge lips, cat like eyes, rail thin with big boobs. It's not attractive to me.
Furthur more, she irks me. There's something so calculating and manipulating about her. Plus she's a notorious husband stealer (and im not just talking about Brad Pitt). And i hate how i can;t go freaking anywhere without hearing about "Angie". She makes me crazy!!!!

So, in other words, to me, she is ugly._

 
Haha that's the best.
To me, whenever I see her, she looks like a manipulative bitch. 
And she just looks like she would be completely rude.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 10, 2009)

She gorgeous.
She's overrated as hell, though.

:c


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_Haha that's the best.
To me, whenever I see her, she looks like a manipulative bitch. 
*And she just looks like she would be completely rude.*_

 

Agreed... Like you wouldn't ever want to be in customer service when she comes around. I get that about her too


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 10, 2009)

She is extremely striking and beautiful.  Lately, she has not been looking healthy to me.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 10, 2009)

She has great facial symmetry, beautiful eyes, incredible lips, fabulous cheekbones, great teeth but she is a bit too thin.  I think she is the most beautiful woman on earth.


----------



## Gabriele (Feb 10, 2009)

No I don't think she's physically all that beautiful but I LOVE her - I love that she doesn't give a rats arse what anyone thinks, I love that she works her arse off doing humanitarian work and only uses publicity to further that.

I don't believe that anyone ever STEALS anyone's husband and find all that type of hype ridiculous.


----------



## florabundance (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't see how you can "overrate" beauty. Beauty is relative and all that. I've always "got" Angelina Jolie though. For me, she has always been someone undeniably naturally gorgeous.

But I do get all "what the hell" when people speak that way about Dita Von Teese. 

So, yeah, it just depends what floats your boat and how far it floats it too i guess lol


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2009)

The definition of beauty is diferrent from one person to another. Some people see her drop dead gorgeous others don't, everyone's got their own opinion.
The fact that her beauty is over rated or not doesn't change how people define beauty, and as another poster said, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## User67 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_The definition of beauty is diferrent from one person to another. Some people see her drop dead gorgeous others don't, everyone's got their own opinion.
The fact that her beauty is over rated or not doesn't change how people define beauty, and as another poster said, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder._

 
ITA. And in my eyes, she really is THAT beautiful yes.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the industry is obsessed with her "beauty" because it's not ur typical "hollywood beauty". She has natural full lips, dark hair and exotic eyes. She's not the blonde hair blue eyed hollywood siren. This is the same thing they did with J-lo's booty and Beyonce's curves, really! It was a new look and all of a sudden it's the most beautiful thing in the world,whatever. Truthfully, I think she's pretty, but I see women with full lips like Angie, thick thighs and booty like J-lo and Beyonce everyday, in my family, so i'm not overly impressed by these so called "gorgeous beauties". I saw the beauty in full lips and hips before these ladies, so whatever.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 10, 2009)

shes pretty but commom=n if she wasnt a celeb will people still be rating about how gorgeous she is? theres beautiful girls in her industry that surpass her. I got to say it is soo overrated!


----------



## LoveMU (Feb 10, 2009)

She is a really beautiful woman.  A few years ago when she first became famous, I would say that she probably the most beautiful woman in hollywood.  She has become too skinny now, and it makes her face look wrinkly and wierd.  But she's still really gorgeous.

She looks like a manipulative bitch to me too.  She totally enjoys all the publicity she gets.  Sorry, i don't think she's a bad-ass, I 'm pretty sure my petite 5'2'' ass could kick hers! LOL


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 10, 2009)

i always thought she was over-rated but now she just looks unhealthy


----------



## BestRx (Feb 10, 2009)

I definitely think she's overrated. Each of her features individually is impressive but when they're all together on one face, it's just too-too much. I've always compared her to a "hothouse rose" as in a genetically engineered flower forced to open too soon under greenhouse conditions. There's something forced, vaguely artificial and over-ripe about her looks. 

I also find her personality -- from the adoption of the rainbow tribe to the "look at me" humanitarianism -- off-putting.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 10, 2009)

She's got presence...She's got crazy uber strong features and she's got the personality to carry them. 
Her body? Not my fave ever.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

I find it interesting that some have commented that she "looks like a bitch".  In my opinion, unless you actually know someone personally, it's impossible to know what someone's personality is like or how they would behave in different situations.

Not defending her, I don't know the woman.  Just wanted to comment on that point.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I find it interesting that some have commented that she "looks like a bitch".  In my opinion, unless you actually know someone personally, it's impossible to know what someone's personality is like or how they would behave in different situations.

Not defending her, I don't know the woman.  Just wanted to comment on that point._

 
ITA, the question was not  about her character or personality but about her looks. I can't judge her on anything that she does or may have done based on her looks that's just stupid and truthfully it makes you ( the people that are calling her names) seem real jealous and catty.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to say, I used to agree with everyone who said she was overrated, and then I saw her in person once when she was here in NY.  I didn't get to meet her naturally, but on a sidewalk in broad daylight her beauty really is astounding.  She was toy shopping at a museum gift shop, and just, whoa.  Pictures really don't do her justice.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 10, 2009)

I always thought she was very beautiful. She's has been getting skinny and I agree with everyone it's not that attractive. But her face to me still is. She just has this exotic and different look in my opinion. 

I was watching an older movie of hers and remember her being much more curvier back then. Now she's just getting almost stick thin.


----------



## shootout (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I find it interesting that some have commented that she "looks like a bitch".  In my opinion, unless you actually know someone personally, it's impossible to know what someone's personality is like or how they would behave in different situations.

Not defending her, I don't know the woman.  Just wanted to comment on that point._

 
I never said she was a bitch. And you're right, you can't tell without knowing someone personally. But I never said she was one, I just said she _looked_ like one.

ETA: Many people have told me I look like a bitch, but does that mean I am one? That's questionable. I guess I should have said "she looks like she has attitude" since people can't handle calling her a bitch.


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 10, 2009)

She may be facially attractive but to steal peoples husbands makes her very ugly !!!


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 10, 2009)

I said there was something cunning and calculating about her (or did i say manipulative... either way, same deal) and i said that because when i see her face, the way she holds herself, the things she does. i get that impression. No, i don't know her, and maybe it's completely unjust, but sometimes, even when you don't know someone, and you get a weird feeling about them, well, i tend to think there's something to it. And it's not cause i'm jealous. 
Heidi Klum, now im jealous of her! And she looks so damned friendly too! Or Bryce Dallas Howard, with her freakin gorgeous eyes and hair. Bah!!!

Anyway, just because someone makes assumptions that someone is a bitch/looks bitchy doesn't make them jealous.  And for the record, i really cannot separate character and physical appearance.... well, very rarely anyway. Maybe just for Christian Bale


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 11, 2009)

Def overrated. She needs to pass a good meal through those lips of hers!


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 11, 2009)

I think she's gorgeous. I've seen her in interviews and i think she seems like a lovely person with a great character, plus i think she should be commended for all the charity work she does. 

And i think she's physically beautiful too. Of course, beauty is completely subjective. SO i dont think she's the most beautiful woman in the world, because obviously not every woman is considered for that, and also because what i find beautiful is completely different to what someone else may find beautiful.


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 11, 2009)

Her facial symmetry is very appealing in my eyes. Plus the fact that I love the dark hair/light eyes combo...look at Megan Fox...HOTTIE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the fact of the matter is, Angelina's not the typical Hollywood sterotype (dare I say Stepford Wives?) which is why, I think, there is so much interest in her. For those that are of the opposite mindset, of course, they are going to take that interest and call it overrated. But, like the cliche' says, "Beauty is surely in the eyes of the beholder...."


and that's my 2 cents....


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 11, 2009)

My Mom met her (she worked in the industry) and said that she is really unattractive in real life. She said that she is EXTREMELY skinny, which makes her head look way to big for here body and makes her face look sickly.


----------



## carandru (Feb 11, 2009)

hmmm... beauty is in the eye of the beholder and Angelina in my eyes is not cute.  But, she is definitely sexy, probably her seemingly "I don't give a f**K" attitude!!   I really can't find her pretty b/c I HATE HATE HATE HATE her lips.  They are all wrinkly, saggy, and honestly to me look like the lips of a vajayjay. 

So, I would probably have to say overrated....but I don't want to underestimate the power of sex appeal, lol.  Meh.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 11, 2009)

Vajayjay lippies,


----------



## frocher (Feb 12, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 12, 2009)

^ i think you're right. Both are equally to blame. Maybe when i used the term "husband stealer" i should have said that she gets involved with married men.

Either way, i think we can all agree it takes a certain kind of woman to just go out and involve herself in married man (reapeatedly). I'm REALLY not into adulterers. I think they're pretty vile.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, she's beautiful, but I like her as an actress. Admiring a persons beauty is one thing, constantly celebrating it is a bit of a joke, she's probably tired of it too! It's just genetics. No reason to fawn over or criticise her for it.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 12, 2009)

I used to find her absolutely mesmerizing. I agree about her being striking, sexy and having a certain presence and her face (to me) is beautiful. Imo, she's a rare beauty because she can still look stunning with little makeup. Although these days she's WAY too skinny and doesn't look healthy to me. 

I liked the shape she was in, in Tomb Raider.


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't find anything special about her.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Angelina is beautiful, she's got amazing eyes and bone structures; not a big fan of her figure though. My family tells me I'm skinny and I'm a lot curvier than Angelina...lol! I liked her better when she had more weight on her body


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 13, 2009)

I dont think shes drop dead gorgeous but she is pretty!  She has _a lot_ of damn _sex appeal_ and _confidence_ that i find very attractive.


----------



## Vicodin (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BestRx* 

 
_I definitely think she's overrated. Each of her features individually is impressive but when they're all together on one face, it's just too-too much._

 
thats exactly what i always say about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i like close-ups of her lips or her eyes but the whole face is too much. but i totally understand that people like to look at her!

whenever someone is extreme - no matter if it's in music (marilyn manson), art, or looks (dita von teese) - people tend to react extreme, love it or hate it and a few don't really care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...just what i think!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 14, 2009)

She has a beautiful face and I'd kill for her body (pre-babies...and well, I guess post-babies, too.  She does look great.), but there's just this air of superiority about her that makes her so ugly.  We're constantly reminded of how great a humanitarian she is, but let's not forget the home-wrecking side of her.

Overrated is exactly the word for her.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

I do however think she is one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen...Not the best personality wise from the tabloids point of view, since I don't know her...But she has amazing features that I would die for....and I would take her body in a heartbeat!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2009)

i've never thought she was stunningly beautiful. however i cant deny she's very pretty. but she doesnt suit my personal taste. i prefer blondes who look younger and have a 'playful' feel to them - wow that sounds weird!

so yes angi is pretty however not as amazing as everybody makes out. and she really needs to put some weight on. she lost lots of weight after her mother dies (so the mags say) and she jus hasnt put it back on and she looks alot worse for it. she had killer boobs and she needs them back!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

I think her eyes are her best feature- they have such a beautiful shape. 

I'm a huge fan of her acting, I do agree, she's overrated as far as looks are concerned. Her body is scary!


----------



## sheia (Sep 4, 2012)

I totally agree. She definitely is overrated!! ugh i personally don't think she's THAT pretty..and yup she's even a bit ugly if u ask me. But again that's just my opinion. In some pictures she looks gorgeous I won't lie, maybe it's her sexy persona as well..she does give off like a mysterious sexiness but overall i'd say she's DEFINITELY OVERRATED!!! ..and her lips..why does her lips ALWAYS look dry and crusty? :S


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2012)

Celebrities are living commercials. The more you repeat something the more buried in your mind it is. JLO would be non-existent if someone hadn't kept saying she had a huge ass....which maybe compared to skin and bones was "big." Kim K would have been finished if someone would have kept repeating that she is in fact a porn star rather than she had a big ass. Commercials, commercials...


----------



## JaMK (Jul 27, 2013)

She does have very sharp  features.  I do too and always disliked it, so seeing her always makes me feel good about my own strong jawline.  There is a website dedicated for us large jaw women....  its www.womenlargejaw.com  .   It's helped me love and accept my own...I mean afterall there are plenty of people who now are getting botox in jawline just to soften it up to make face more oval shaped.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 20, 2013)

IMO I think she is just okay nothing specail about her she has nice lips.i really think she should eat more because a couple years back u could see her bones.unless she was sick or something that's not a good look.however my sister loves this women her girl crush


----------



## Jumping Mice (Dec 31, 2013)

I think Angelina Jolie is pretty, but what I personally find most attractive about her I can't even really say is physical. I mostly like her eyes and eyebrows. Like Eva Green, she has eyes that are physically attractive but there is also something very expressive and alluring about them that just draws you in. I don't follow Angelina Jolie's personal life and I wouldn't even say she's a favorite actress of mine, but I do like the type of strong femme-fatale characters she often plays. In real life she's also always had this unconventional and mysterious tough girl persona. So maybe it's the combination of all those things that make her such a fox to many. I for one believe there's a difference between "sexy", "hot", and "beautiful". I think both men and women can be sexy and alluring without necessarily being beautiful or hot by society's standards. Of course, this sort of attraction is superficial because it's merely based on impression and physical appeal to a degree. But for many, including me, initial attraction is mostly all in the attitude and Angelina Jolie definitely makes a lasting impression.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 1, 2014)

Now don't jump on me... But I do think her beauty is more than the thick lips. She's super fierce go getter, doesn't care what anyone thinks ( I'm not defending her choices, merely her confidence in not givin a f...) that to me makes her beautiful.


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

IMO, she's probably the most beautiful woman I can think of in Hollywood, however I don't think that's necessarily saying that much. I can't think of many other current starlets that I consider to be truly beautiful. Most of them have seemingly had a lot of work done or wear A LOT of makeup/extensions/etc. Not that there's anything wrong with that! And I'm sure Angelina isn't 100% "natural," either, however when I see her with minimal makeup, she's still quite pretty. She doesn't look overly "done." Her body is definitely not ideal to me, though.


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

suciarubia said:


> IMO, she's probably the most beautiful woman I can think of in Hollywood, however I don't think that's necessarily saying that much. I can't think of many other current starlets that I consider to be truly beautiful. Most of them have seemingly had a lot of work done or wear A LOT of makeup/extensions/etc. Not that there's anything wrong with that! And I'm sure Angelina isn't 100% "natural," either, however when I see her with minimal makeup, she's still quite pretty. She doesn't look overly "done." Her body is definitely not ideal to me, though.


  ... just wondering...what exactly makes her the most beautiful woman in hollywood to you?


----------



## crystalzi (May 1, 2015)

I cringe whenever I see people saying someone is "too skinny". "She needs to eat something" etc. Weight is a complicated thing and some people have serious genetic and or psychological issues pertaining weight. She might not be able to put on weight with how much she works, the kids, stress, etc. Much more people get offended when someone body shames if they are fat, but being too thin is ok to criticize? Ugh.


----------



## myeka (Feb 16, 2016)

I think she's a bit funny looking. Beautiful, but strange in a way, and not necessarily (just for me!!!) in a good way. Everybody's tastes are different...


----------

